# Question about FI on a '03 330i



## Tran330i (May 24, 2007)

Is the only type of FI on a '03 330i is a Supercharger???

Or is there any Turbocharger for it??? If there is, then wats the manufacturer??

Cuz i know a S/C probably puts a max HP of 330ish on a 330i rite??
Is there anything that can give me more power but maybe less than 8 Gs???


----------



## JC5 (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't think of anyone with a Turbo for that engine. It may be a a DIY job with a custom tune.

A twin screw S/C could be very nice on that engine.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

JC5 said:


> Can't think of anyone with a Turbo for that engine. It may be a a DIY job with a custom tune.
> 
> A twin screw S/C could be very nice on that engine.


+1 Maybe you can get a M3 engine and drop it in your e46 DIY job. Than you have a world of options. A super charger can make up to 500hp+ on your car if done right.

http://www.rogueengineering.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TECHNIK


----------



## JC5 (Dec 30, 2006)

Horsepower does cost $$$$. So my main advice is to take your time, plan, follow the plan, and talk to everyone who knows something about the road you may end up going down.

I am 18 months into my project and hopefully will be done by fall. This stuff does take time. 

Good luck. We can't wait to see the results


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

JC5 said:


> Horsepower does cost $$$$. So my main advice is to take your time, plan, follow the plan, and talk to everyone who knows something about the road you may end up going down.
> 
> I am 18 months into my project and hopefully will be done by fall. This stuff does take time.
> 
> Good luck. We can't wait to see the results


Yes indeed!!! It takes so much planning, but at the end of the road it is all worth it.


----------



## ahull (Apr 4, 2006)

I think technique tuning will be coming out with a turbo kit soon

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=753364

Nick G. gets rave reviews but the turbo costs $$$.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

ahull said:


> I think technique tuning will be coming out with a turbo kit soon
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=753364
> 
> Nick G. gets rave reviews but the turbo costs $$$.


Nick G. is the man.:thumbup: He is one of the best in America for tuning Bmw's.


----------

